# New Smoker



## BeulahFF06 (Feb 23, 2010)

I just got a new masterbuilt double wide smoker from BassPro this weekend and was wondering if anyone had any interesting recipes or something good try out in this thing! I am new to smoking so if anyone has any tips I would appreciate it :thumbup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

TURKEY LEGS!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

BeulahFF06 said:


> I just got a new masterbuilt double wide smoker from BassPro this weekend and was wondering if anyone had any interesting recipes or something good try out in this thing! I am new to smoking so if anyone has any tips I would appreciate it :thumbup:



Go to Joe Patti's and get some of that beautiful salmon they have, hard to beat some fresh smoked salmon


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Go to Joe Patti's and get some of that beautiful salmon they have, hard to beat some fresh smoked salmon


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BeulahFF06 (Feb 23, 2010)

I never really thought about salmon! that sounds great and now i know what i'm having for diner this weekend!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Can't go wrong with some ribs or pulled pork.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Mullet !

Rick


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Try that salmon on a cedar shingle


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Somebody on here a while back posted a "Smoked Fatties" recipe, you gotta try it. Hands down the best!:thumbsup:


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

shootnstarz said:


> Mullet !
> 
> Rick


Nothing better than my grandfathers fresh smoked Mullet! Damn it man you made my mouth water!


----------



## BeulahFF06 (Feb 23, 2010)

just an update: I smoked some deer burgers and deer sausage over the weekend from cajun specialties and hot dang it turned out great! Also made my own BBQ sauce for this weekend, I'm going to smoke some boston butts with my own rub and sauce and see how that turns out! 

If anyone is interested Food World has boston butts $1.59 lb bone in. Thats a pretty good deal giving the huge rise in meat prices lately!!!


----------

